# Microlux - opinions?



## Royal Viking (Dec 30, 2010)

I came across this while looking for scale buildin model materials.

http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-HIGH-PRECISION-HEAVY-DUTY-R8-MINIATURE-MILLING-MACHINE,9616.html

I'm not in a position to buy one right now. Just planning for when I can.


----------



## winklmj (Dec 30, 2010)

For that price I'd look at the LMS mill as well. The only differences are going to be the true-inch dials and included drill chuck on the MM vs. the bigger table and travel on the LMS. I'd rather get the LMS and buy a drill chuck and you could convert to the tru-inch dials later if you wanted. One other gotcha might be shipping cost from LMS depending on where you're at.


----------



## Cedge (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought my first lathe and mill from Micromark. Excellent customer service before and after the sale. The machines are still Sieg (of course) but they came with a little better fit and finish and more features then some that I've seen others purchase from cheaper sources. I still buy from them, from time to time, and will continue to do so. 

After reading the spec sheet, its a better machine than when I bought mine. the true inch feature was a huge plus, especially when I was learning. It was something I looked for when I decided to upgrade to larger machines. The belt drive mod was a big improvement after I changed over to it. The addition of the R8 spindle is something I wished for way back when. No red goop is also a nice thing too.

Steve


----------



## RMS (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Micromark 7x14 mini lathe and fit to finish was great, I like it very much. I think you will find that LMS is great in many ways shipping some heavy items to the East South Coast might be expensive, since they do not ship mills UPS. Also someone also posted issues to one of my treads about a Mill they bought from LMS that did not have the R8 spindle, my tread title was "Help me by a mill MT#3 or R8": see reply #48
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11566.0

Hope this helps,
Rob


----------



## swampsavage (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got both the MicroMark 7X16 lathe and the new SX2 500W R8 mill. Both were packed superbly and shipped pronto. 

One thing I decided to do as an upgrade was order the air spring lift kit from LMS. If you look it up now they state it won't work with the 500W belt drive mill. Problem is the newer motor is set further back on the mill head where you're supposed to drill the holes for the top mounting bracket. I solved that problem by elongating the holes in the bracket and using 30mm long socket head screws and washers to attach the bracket in place of the 2 rear motor mount screws. Then drilled the lower mounting hole in the column at 10 5/8" instead of the 12" to account for the higher mounting position of the air spring. Works like a champ. LMS is supposed to be coming up with their own fix from what I heard.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 10 year old microlux mill. (Seig x-2) I picked it up at the warehouse. 
the new upgrades are welcome ones. 
the 350w motor stalls and the gears are noisy .I have since upgraded mine to cnc and added the pulley upgrade from LMS.
Tin


----------

